# Why is my chicken's leg/foot not moving?



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a MAJOR problem with one of my pullets (chicken) and i'm hoping yall can help me with it...

So, this chick has been having this problem for about a week, where her bottom half of her foot can't move. she can kindof move her leg to try to walk but her toes are curled and she hobbles as she's trying to walk. When I pick her up, her toes kinda straighten out but she just... doesn't look right when walking. Now she just sits there in her run and doesn't try to move. Yet, she is not totally lost because she still wants to walk! Every hour or so i'll check on her and she had moved from one end {of the run} to the other, and her head is up and looking, and she still goes crazy over food. I had a chicken in the past that had these same symptoms but we lost her. I really want to save this one and any more in the future.
Please give any tips/tricks and cures for whatever she has, and ESPECIALLY if you think you know what disease she has. We want natural cures and treatments on our farm, so no chemically-engineered treatments/cures.

Thank you all, and God Bless.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just one leg?
Breed? 
Age?
Can you do a few pics of her and what you're seeing? 

No swelling or heat in the affected leg? Does her hip area look normal?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is she limping? If so, it could be a sprain or strain to a ligament or tendon. It could also be a vitamin or mineral deficiency as the cause, or maybe bumblefoot. More info is needed.


----------

